# NZXT LEXA Black Aluminum Mid Tower & XION 600W Powersupply



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey.

I plan in buying a new powersupply so I can buy the MSI GeForce 7900GTO and I want a 600 WATT PSU also...I also have a crap case...but when I saw this...I could not look away and ignore it.
Please can you check it out and tell me if its worth buying.
Thanks.

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=323082


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

i don't know the maker, but the specs are good
2x12v each with 22A


----------



## Chewy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not sure about that psu, but that is the case I am getting. The back plastic thing is optional, I will be leaving it off because it is in the way of removing the side panel and is just for looks/ not needed at all... all the fans run at 1100rpm for silence if you got the extra $$$ you should buy a 80mm fan and put the 1100rpm 80mm fan on the bottom intake and another one on the top heres the one I picked because it was on sale and is quiet http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=21210&vpn=ACF8L&manufacture=Others.
  If you want even more cooling you can add a nice 120mm rear fan with a speed switch, but the case will be fine with the fans it comes with, I'll be overclocking so I want more airflow for cooling.

 long post but yeah its a good case and when you tape the cpu temp thing take it to the heatsink of your cooler but not between the heatsink and cpu  (where the thermal paste goes).


----------



## Stryder75 (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the NZXT Lexa case and it has been great. The amount of airflow thru the case is very good. As for the PSU, not sure about the brand and quality. I can only recommend that you don't skip on the quality. Nothing better than a quality, stable, high efficiency (80% or better) powering the system. I use the ThermalTake ToughPower 700W with 4 12v rails and 85%. The voltages to the components don't budge.

But this is just my experience. Love the case thou.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Stryder, do some more research on the power supply to ensure its reliability.


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 6, 2006)

NZXT have pretty good pre-modded gamer cases.
Their fans that come with the cases are very quite and push a lot of air.

However, for the Xion PSU.  DO NOT GET IT.
A lot of people have complained that it just died or blew up their system.

Get a well known PSU brand like OCZ, Antec, FSP, PC Power and Cooling.

Do not go cheap on the PSU.


PS --> In a PSU the total Wattage of the PSU does not really matter.  What mainly matters are the AMPS (A) that are on the 12V rail(s).  This is bc the 12V rail(s) power most of the components within you computer.  I would suggest getting around 32A if you want to be able to upgrade in the future.  Also note that if a PSU has more tha one 12V line, you just have to simply add them up to get the total Amps on the 12V line.
If you need anymore advice on the PSU, please continue to post since I do have a decent amount of knowledge on them.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok so..I better not go for the case ..I thought it would be a good bargain!

well anyways..for the PSU...what about this one??

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=320547

I can spend around 120 Euros on a new PSU which I think is enough


----------



## Chewy (Nov 7, 2006)

I think thats the same psu? go for a better name brand psu like bruins said thats reliable, I think antec and FSP has some ok priced psu's.


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 7, 2006)

I never said dont go for the case.
That case is a good solid case.

I said do not go for that PSU its a POS.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 7, 2006)

ok a firend of mine also mentioned ANTEC..I guess I shall look around for one.

I was not really looking to buy a new case...I only want a new PSU for a new video card and saw this new case with a good 600W PSU with the case and was pretty cheap.

I know nothing about PSUs...thats why when I see 600W over 500W I always look at the 600W..thinking its better 

well anywayz..I have till Janurary 7th (birthday) to decide what iam getting..So I will have plenty of time to find whats good and whats not good.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Nov 7, 2006)

Check newegg.com and be sure to read the customer reviews to ensure you're getting a quality power supply. A brand name is not always the deciding factor, many lesser-known companies make just as good power supplies.


----------



## Stryder75 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like comrad said, look at some customer reviews. Also, once you find a PSU you like, look for some online reviews. Many of the review sites have PSU round ups with 5-10 different PSU's reviewed against each other.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 7, 2006)

ok thanks for your help and advice.

I shall indeed do that now


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 7, 2006)

sorry for double post.

Ok um...I found one with some reviews and people say its very good and very silent.

http://www.komplett.ie/k/ki.asp?sku=309565

Hiper Type-R 580W Black, Dual Fan, Silent 18db, 4xSATA, ATX, SLI, 20/24pin

Now there is another thing I need to konw... I dont know if every PSU can fit into any case...do you need a certain PIN type of some sort to be able to fit the PSU in your case??

MY case is average and nothing fancy and Compaq sell them with there computers... is there something I need to know before buying?


----------



## C0mrad3 (Nov 7, 2006)

As long as it is an ATX power supply (I'm assuming you have an ATX case) You should be fine.

(ATX Refers to the universal form the case and periphereals follow to insure their compatibility, ATX is the most common).


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 7, 2006)

how in the world can I find out if it is ATX????

I have no idea if it is or not


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 7, 2006)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> how in the world can I find out if it is ATX????
> 
> I have no idea if it is or not



basically how the motherboard and components are positioned in the case. if the motherboard has the cpu on top (looking at the side-view) and the graphics card facing down, it is ATX, if everything is opposite (graphics facing upwards at the top of the case) its BTX. then there is mini-ATX which im almost certain you dont have. a good majority of components are ATX

edit: also i believe you can use any power supply in an either ATX or BTX case. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 8, 2006)

great choice in psu. ATX is the common/standard, in cases. Post a pic of the inside of your case if you have any doubts.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2006)

my motherboard is positioned side ways in the case if that helps!

Sorry but I cant get into the case...because when I bought this computer last year I got a 3 year warranty and am unable to open it   I hate those god damn warrantys...thats the last time iam ever going for that


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hyper is another good brand for a PSU.
They arent too badly priced either and they are modular so you dont need to plug in connections you dont need into the PSU.
If you have the money then I say go for it.


----------



## Chewy (Nov 8, 2006)

can you take a pic of the whole case? or tell us what brand/model# the computer is?

 are you going to buy a whole new computer? I thought you were going to put your stuff in that computer anyway, or are you going to have the store do that for you?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2006)

well I have 100-130 Euros to spend on a new PSU..and iam taking my time before I buy one too...just making sure I dont buy a 600W cheap PSU and find out its terrible the hard way!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2006)

PC world will put the stuff in for me...iam not buying a whole new system...just a new PSU - Video card - CPU and maybe a new case if needed.

I bought the Compaq Presario SR1000...that is the computer I have and thats where you will see my case type. average sized case.
I hope that helps!


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 8, 2006)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> PC world will put the stuff in for me...iam not buying a whole new system...just a new PSU - Video card - CPU and maybe a new case if needed.
> 
> I bought the Compaq Presario SR1000...that is the computer I have and thats where you will see my case type. average sized case.
> I hope that helps!



ur gonna have to crack it open eventually, voiding your warranty anyway. plus since you are putting parts foreign to the Compaq computer, the warranty cant cover those (although each part usually comes with some sort of warranty).

edit: im unclear whether the warranty is still void if a company like PC world, in this case, installs it.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 8, 2006)

Well the warranty gives free tests for errors and viruses on the computer and of course puts new parts of hardware into the computer if I buy anything new for it..Its nothing to do with Compaq or anything...its only PC World.
I would like to end the warranty because I want to open my case and put the parts in my self since I am well able to do it. Perhaps in the near future I shall open it up...perhaps when I buy all the new parts  

I still have alot of waiting to do so..no need to panic yet anyway 

Well thanks for the help people..peace!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 13, 2006)

hey...ok found one in my local store...its a Jeantech Psu's STORM 700WATT PSU..
now is it good or what?? its only 100 EUros which is very cheap for a 700W...can anyone give me advice on this?


----------



## Stryder75 (Nov 13, 2006)

I did a quick search and found the following info on the PSU.

Review -->  http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews-73-page1.html
Mfg site -->  http://www.jeantech.com/storm.htm

It looks to be a stable PSU with active PFC and 82%+ efficiency. It states it has 3 12V+ rails, but the mfg site only specs two at 19A each. Correct me if I am wrong, but that only equates to about 30-35A total for the 12V rails. If it does indeed have a third rail at 19A, that would be more in line with other 700w PSUs and give a 45-50A total for the 12V rails.

Hope this info helps and correct me if I am wrong the Amps.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 14, 2006)

I know nothing about PSUs you see..thats why am wondering if its anygood at all!

I have no idea what..30-35A means or 12V means at all!

if it has 2  12v-Rails or 3 12v-Rails...iam clueless to what this means!
It does appear good...It has a nice looking case and I like the name of it lol 

so...is it good??? is it worth buying??? and could I have problems in the future with it?? I only have 1 hard drive..1 dvd-rom..ive got nothing fancy...so should it be stable??


----------



## Stryder75 (Nov 14, 2006)

From the sounds of things you could save some money and get a nice Antec, Enermax or Thermaltake PSU in the 500w range and have plenty of power to spare. If you are not planning to add more hard drives, have dual core in the near future, go sli w/ two gfx cards or get a Nvidia 8800GTS/X, then you are probably safe with a 500-550w PSU with 32-40 amps on the 12 volt rails (This are where the gfx card, motherboard get there power. The 3.3 & 5 volt supply the hard drives, fans and etc.) I would hate to see you spend 100 euro on something you will never get full use out of. Use that money to upgrade the case, add a second storage drive etc. But, if it is about the looks, here is a good PSU that is stable, quiet and looks good with modular cables on Newegg --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817331001

Hope this helps
(sorry about all the tech info. It is habit after looking at tech sites all the time)


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for more info 

I shall keep an eye on the ANTEC PSUs on Komplett.ie and if I fail to get one..then I guess I could use the STORM 700W as a backup 
once again! thanks.


----------

